# Problema nell'installazione di gentoo

## ChobinYY

Ciao a tutti

Ho scaricato l'iso per l'installazione minimal, ma ho un problema con la connessione. Tutto sembra perfetto, mi pinga ecc...ma quando vado a scaricare lo stage o altri file va pianissimo, oppure non va proprio.

Ho provato con varie schede di rete ma il risultato non cambia. Qualcuno ha riscontrato il mio stesso problema?

Non voglio abbandonare gentoo a causa di questo problema, mi dispiacerebbe molto.

----------

## f.anthony

cambia server

----------

## ChobinYY

ho provato ma fa sempre così, massimo mi scarica a 5kb

----------

## f.anthony

effettua uno speedtest da un'altro OS o computer

http://www.speedtest.net/

se l'adsl riporta i valori nella norma scarica i due file da un'altro OS o computer

scarica stage più portage inserisci i due archivi in un supporto rimovibile e poi monta il supporto e trasferisci i file

----------

## ChobinYY

è quello che ho fatto ma per ogni pacchetto mica posso fare così ci vuole un sacco di tempo...

Vorrei capire perché è solo nel pc dove voglio installare gentoo che mi da questo problema, negli altri funziona perfettamente la connessione adsl

----------

## ChobinYY

Non riesco nemmeno ad aggiornare il portage...

----------

## ago

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

ma la rete è configurata?

Se non riesci a configurarla puoi sempre usare un livecd con grafica...tipo *buntu (dato che ti serve solo un terminale e un chroot). Trovi già tutto configurato e hai anche la possibilita di vedere meglio il manuale e cercare quant'altro ti serve su internet.

P.S. posta magari l'output degli errori che ti bloccano

----------

## f.anthony

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma la rete è configurata?
> 
> Se non riesci a configurarla puoi sempre usare un livecd con grafica...tipo *buntu (dato che ti serve solo un terminale e un chroot). Trovi già tutto configurato e hai anche la possibilita di vedere meglio il manuale e cercare quant'altro ti serve su internet.
> ...

 

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi pinga ecc...ma quando vado a scaricare lo stage o altri file va pianissimo

 

@ago88 se la rete non fosse stata configurata non riuscirebbe neanche a fare un ping, figuriamoci scaricare qualcosa anche se lentamente.

@ChobinYY magari prova a cambiare DNS

----------

## ago

 *f.anthony wrote:*   

>  *ago88 wrote:*   
> 
> ma la rete è configurata?
> 
> Se non riesci a configurarla puoi sempre usare un livecd con grafica...tipo *buntu (dato che ti serve solo un terminale e un chroot). Trovi già tutto configurato e hai anche la possibilita di vedere meglio il manuale e cercare quant'altro ti serve su internet.
> ...

 

effettivamente si...ma non si capisce bene cosa sia successo dato che non riesce ad aggiornare neanche portage

----------

## f.anthony

dopo aver lanciato: 

```
emerge --sync
```

posta gli errori

poi prova a cambiare DNS /etc/resolv.conf

qual'è il tuo provider?

----------

## ChobinYY

telecom ho alice adsl.

ma se fosse un problema di dns non dovrebbe nemmeno pingare...o mi sbaglio?

----------

## f.anthony

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> ma se fosse un problema di dns non dovrebbe nemmeno pingare...o mi sbaglio?

 

sbagli, può darsi che il dns fornito dal tuo provider funzioni male, basta cambiarlo e guardare se il problema è realmente quello, non sto dicendo che il dns non funziona bensì che funziona male.Last edited by f.anthony on Tue May 04, 2010 7:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChobinYY

Ok, ora provo a cambiarli e ti posto anche l'errore che mi da emerge --sync

Conosci qualche buon dns?

----------

## f.anthony

volendo potresti anche provare i dns forniti da google ovvero i seguenti: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4
```

----------

## ChobinYY

ho cambiato i dns ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema   :Sad: 

----------

## f.anthony

hai riavviato la rete dopo aver cambiato i DNS?

----------

## cloc3

come sei collegato alla rete adsl?

attraverso un router o attraverso un modem?

----------

## ChobinYY

Sono collegato con il modem alice adsl quello bianco

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Sono collegato con il modem alice adsl quello bianco

 

quindi effettui una connessione con pppoe.

prova a postare un taglia-incolla di ifconfig eth0 e di ifconfig ppp0.

----------

## ChobinYY

ecco l'output di ifconfig eth0

```
(chroot) livecd / # ifconfig eth0

eth0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hwaddr 00:50:8d:e3:47:6a

        inet addr: 192.168.1.6   Bcast: 192.168.1.255   Mask: 255.255.255.0

   inet6 addr:  fe80::250:8dff:fee3:476a/64 Scope:Link

   UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric: 1

   RX packets: 164 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets: 178 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier: 0

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:173059 (169.0 KiB) TX bytes:12759 (12.4 KiB)

   Interrupt:21 Base address:0x6000
```

ppp0 non è avviato, infatti mi dice che il device not found

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> ecco l'output di ifconfig eth0
> 
> ppp0 non è avviato, infatti mi dice che il device not found

 

allora vuol dire che hai un router, non un modem.

per sicurezza, posta l'output di route -en.

vedo anche che la tua interfaccia mostra un indirizzo ipv6 del tutto inutile.

posta anche il tuo /etc/hosts e l'output di uno dei seguenti comandi:

```

 cat /var/log/messages |grep "link up"

 cat /var/log/everything/current |grep "link up"

```

----------

## ChobinYY

in var/log non c'è il file messages infatti mi dice che non trova niente

l'output di route -en è:

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
```

/etc/hosts

```
# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   localhost

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

```

----------

## cloc3

per intanto puoi commentare la riga

```

::1      localhost

```

avrai ben qualche servizio di log attivato!

stai usando syslog o metalog?

in ogni caso, se stacchi il cavetto ethernet e lo riattacchi, il comando dmesg ti da qualche output?

quale?

----------

## ChobinYY

Ancora non ho installato il sistema, sto effettuando l'installazione minimal di gentoo seguendo la guida. Però con questi problemi di connessione non riesco a scaricare nulla, va lentisismo il download. Anche dallo stesso livecd pinga ma poi per scaricare è lentissimo. 

Ancora non ho installato il servizio log perché non ci sono arrivato.

il messaggio dmesg scollegando e ricollegando il cavo mi dire

```
eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.
```

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il messaggio dmesg scollegando e ricollegando il cavo mi dire
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non è granché: non dice nulla sulla qualità della connessione.

può essere che il driver rilevato di default dal tuo sistema sia inadatto alla tua scheda.

come si chiama?

se lo togli con modprobe e lo ricarichi, cosa dice dmesg?

posta anche lspci|grep Eth ed lspci -n.

edit: ho scoperto anche questo comandino:

```

s939 ~ # mii-tool -w eth0

23:46:42 eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok

^C

s939 ~ #

```

a te, cosa dice?

----------

## ChobinYY

il comando lspci mi dice che non c'è

dando il comando mii-tool -w eth0 

mi dice

```
SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported
```

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> il comando lspci mi dice che non c'è
> 
> 

 

 :Question:  neppure da superutente?

da utente semplice, prova /usr/sbin/lspci

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dando il comando mii-tool -w eth0 
> 
> mi dice
> ...

 

può essere che la tua scheda non supporti quel software.

a questo punto però, ho l'impressione che ci stiamo svenando inutilmente.

tu, all'inizio, avevi detto che desideravi installare il sistema facendo uso della minimal e io ho cercato in tutti i modi di cercare informazioni per permetterti di aggirare il problema della connessione.

sappi, però, che una delle proprietà belle di gentoo è quella di non richiedere l'installazione da un cdrom gentoo.

puoi usare qualunque altro cdrom meglio supportato nell'hardware, come i knoppix, oppure una chiavetta usb, con una installazione linux dotata di un supporto decente alla tua scheda di rete e degli strumenti minimali per fare chroot.

la procedura di installazione è pressoché identica a quella del manuale, ma per ogni ulteriore dettaglio puoi sempre tornare a chiedere sul forum.

----------

## ChobinYY

Quello che non capisco è perché sembra funzionare tutto bene, pinga senza problemi ecc e poi al momento dell'aggiornamento del portage non riesce ad aggiornarlo. Se voglio scaricare qualcosa va lento, anzi sono riuscito a scaricare il kernel e andava intorno i 30k

Sinceramente non sto capendo nulla...

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Quello che non capisco è perché sembra funzionare tutto bene, pinga senza problemi ecc e poi al momento dell'aggiornamento del portage non riesce ad aggiornarlo.

 

ci possono essere cento ragioni.

può essere che tu non lo abbia configurato bene e io non sia capace di mangiare la foglia, ma è possibilissimo che il driver utilizzato dalla minimal sia inadatto.

magari la tua è una scheda nuova, per la quale il sistema utilizza il driver di una versione diversa.

o ancora, quel driver deve essere caricato con un parametro che il tuo minimal non trova.

partendo da una knoppix, hai il vantaggio di utilizzare un sistema di autoconfigurazione molto più testato di quello della minimal, e con tutta probabilità i problemi non si verificheranno affatto.

----------

## ChobinYY

Ora provo a vedere che succede con la knoppix e ti faccio sapere come va la connessione

----------

## ChobinYY

Ho provato knoppix, stessa identica cosa. Ho provato a cambiare pc, ed anche nel portatile mi da lo stesso problema...cosa che non succede però con windows xp e windows vista.

Non ci sto capendo niente   :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Ho provato a cambiare pc

 

quindi hai scaricato le iso le iso da windows?

quando usi knoppix, riesci a navigare in internet con il browser?

inoltre, quando lanci emerge, i download sono semplicemente lenti o bloccati del tutto?

mi sta venendo l'idea che tu possa essere chiuso da un firewall del router, sulla porta rsync.

----------

## djinnZ

prova emerge-webrsync (installi uno snapshot del portage, lanci emerge emerge-webrsync, ti scarichi il pacchetto che non riesci a scaricare e lo metti in /usr/portage/distfiles)

----------

## ChobinYY

La cosa bella è questa ho scaricato la iso dallo stesso pc, dove c'era uan versione più vecchia di gentoo. E la connessione funzionava benissimo.

Il download parte ma va lentissimo, e piano piano si va bloccando.

Nel portatile ho sabayon e mi risulta collegato però da lo stesso problema, pinga, ma connessione lentissima apre a mala pena google.

Tramite l'install di gengtoo sono riuscio a scaricare il kernel ed andava a 30k

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel portatile ho sabayon e mi risulta collegato però da lo stesso problema, pinga, ma connessione lentissima apre a mala pena google.
> 
> 

 

allora si tratterebbe realmente di un problema di driver.

in ogni caso, cerca di rispondere citando esplicitamente i comandi che lanci (perché siamo piuttosto corti di comprendonio e abbiamo sempre paura di stracapire le cose  :Smile:  ).

sei in grado di indicare esattamente il kernel che prima funzionava?

puoi dire quale il driver esatto che stai usando, postando magari un output del comando lsmod, subito dopo la connessione?

non sei davvero in grado di postare gli lspci che ti avevo chiesto (dubito che quel comando manchi nel minimal, ma sono assolutamente sicuro che è presente su knoppix)?

hai provato anche il suggerimento di djinnZ con lo stesso risultato?

----------

## ChobinYY

Allora se non ricordo male il kernel era il 2.6.12

tramite knoppx ho dato il comando lspci | grep eth

ed ecco il risultato

```
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rea1)
```

Domani ti posto le altre cose

----------

## cloc3

il comandolsmod|grep force dovrebbe restituirti il nome del modulo caricato.

controlla che non ci sia un conflitto con qualche altro modulo, caricato erroneamente dal sistema.

cercando su internet si trovano parecchi topic relativi al modulo forcedeth, ma sono tutti datati.

può essere che il modulo abbia subito un regresso, dalla vecchissima versione 2.6.12.

se veramente hai un problema di driver, bisognerebbe postare su bugzilla (magari direttamente quello del kernel).

il modo più efficace per aggirarlo, però, potrebbe essere di acquistare una scheda di rete base 100 da quattro soldi e metterla nella pancia del computer.

... p.s.: ma anche il portatile usa la stessa identica scheda di rete?

che sfiga!

 :Razz: 

----------

## ChobinYY

No no il portatile è relativamente nuovo, è un toshiba a200. ho notato che anche collegandomi tramite wifi mi da lo stesso problema...

Inolte ho provato con un altra scheda di rete, una dlink e il problema rimane.

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> e il problema rimane.

 

però allora devi specificare esattamente i comandi che usi quando crei una connessione.

p.s.: e se fosse colpa del cavo?

prova a cambiarlo.

----------

## ChobinYY

Ho risolto usando ppp, però per far andare la connessione devo digitare il seguente comando:

```
route add default ppp0
```

C'è un modo per evitare di inserirlo sempre?

----------

## cloc3

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> devo digitare il seguente comando:
> 
> ```
> route add default ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

sono un imbecille.

mi ha ingannato il tuo taglia-incolla di route -en, che era incompleto.

ma avrei dovuto capirlo da me.

sei ancora in fase di installazione, o qualche passo più avanti?

nel primo caso, sistema pure a mano le cose.

nel secondo, dipende dal modo in cui esegui la connessione pppoe.

di solito, si usano gli script di init, che fanno tutto loro.

crea un file /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 modificando il file /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.6.1-r1/net.example

configura il tuo accesso a pppoe

usa il comando rc-update add net.eth0

----------

## ChobinYY

Ma che dici se non era per te non andavo da nessun parte, infatti ti ringrazio   :Smile: 

Dopo non ho avuto più problemi, ho installato tutto. Tranne compiz che mi da un pò di problemi.

Per ppp ho messo nel runlevel sia net.eth0 che net.ppp0 Partono entrambi però se dopo non faccio route add defatul ppp0 la connessioen funziona male.

ora provo a vedere il file net di esempio

----------

